# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Canal de Lim en Croacia

## Jonasino

> Llamado por la mayoría el Fiordo de Lim, a pesar de que no tiene un origen glacial, es una de las rutas navegables por rio más fascinantes de Croacia, creado por la inundación de su valle.
> Muy cerca de las ciudades de Istria, Rovinj y de Vrsr se encuentra este imponente Canal que se introduce alrededor de 10 km tierra adentro entre angostas paredes de piedra, que pueden tener más de 100 metros de altura.
> 
> La mejor forma de visitarlo es en una de las embarcaciones que ofrecen este tipo de rutas, pero también se puede atravesar en bicicleta o caminando por las diversos senderos que existen. Una vez estéis en alguna de los barcos que os ofrecen un plácido paseo os informarán que el baño aquí está prohibido, pero el calor del verano lo aplacaremos con la degustación de ostras y mejillones que se cultivan en el Canal.
> 
> El Fiordo de Lim es declarado Reserva Natural por su Fondo Submarino y su peculiaridad, en sus aguas hay multitud de peces diversos, por lo que seguro veréis a numerosos profesionales y aficionados de la Pesca Deportiva.
> 
> La mayoría de los que se acercan aquí no dudan en visitar la Cueva de San Romualdo , que abre sus puertas a los visitantes desde Junio hasta Septiembre, y podemos acceder a ella previo pago de una pequeña entrada. La gruta se llama así ya que un miembro de la Orden de los Benedictos, llamado Romualdo, acudió a fundar un monasterio en Klostar, muy cerca de aquí, y una vez que se finalizó la construcción dedicó el resto de su vida a la oración en esta cueva.


Fuente: http://www.lacroacia.es/canal-o-fiordo-de-lim/

----------

F. Lázaro (25-sep-2016),HUESITO (26-sep-2016),JMTrigos (25-sep-2016),perdiguera (25-sep-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Al menos tiene dos miradores en tierra que yo sepa.
Es muy bonito.

----------

